# Post your Big Hit



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Post your Big Hit:

Here is mine:
Built up the bike and rebuilt the fork...
The Avy in the back feels soooo nice compared to the Vanilla R on the 6 inch Big Hit. You just sit on the bike and it just sinks in. The wheels seem to stay glued to the ground and it is such a smooth shock compared to the 6". Anyway so far the bike is great and I plan on doing some DH this weekend on it up at Attitash so if you are plannning on going send me a P/M. I took some pictures too:




































[spam]By the way the old white frame is forsale too...[/spam]
Thanks.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Damn nice ride your is sick
Anyhoo here is mine-  

Only other upgrade that I want-
New Pedals hopefully Syncros as the Specialized ones are terrible


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Woah....you got a new frame and shock and all.  Sweet... 

I'll post my old bighit in a bit. I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

got my big hit and i put a big link on the back...the bike is very smooth and i love the shiver


----------



## Chikity China (May 3, 2004)

OneBlueJoker said:


> got my big hit and i put a big link on the back...the bike is very smooth and i love the shiver


nice but i suggest 26/24


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

Chikity China said:


> nice but i suggest 26/24


yea i am going to do that in the future right now i dont have any money for the 26 inch front and when i do buy a new wheelset i am going to get a lighter set of wheels


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

OneBlueJoker said:


> yea i am going to do that in the future right now i dont have any money for the 26 inch front and when i do buy a new wheelset i am going to get a lighter set of wheels


 I have a front wheel if you want. 26" Atomlab TrailPimp laced to an Atomlab hub. Make me an offer if you want it.


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I have a front wheel if you want. 26" Atomlab TrailPimp laced to an Atomlab hub. Make me an offer if you want it.


check your PM


----------



## mtboutkast (Feb 2, 2004)




----------



## overkillphil (Mar 21, 2005)

Here's mine. It's not an FSR, but a SPEC converted to 7 1/2" w/ a 5th element, 26" Halo SAS, and an '04 Monster. GNAR!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

overkillphil said:


> Here's mine. It's not an FSR, but a SPEC converted to 7 1/2" w/ a 5th element, 26" Halo SAS, and an '04 Monster. GNAR!


thats crazy s%*t man!


----------



## MammothFreeRider (May 5, 2005)

all of you have such nice and clean bikes. mine is all dirty and beat up. i'll post pics after i finish my ride. dhBiker, how do you like those pedals? sticky?


----------



## BikeMk (Mar 2, 2004)

1. WHY???
2. How's that head angle working out? Looks like it might be a bit slack, eh?


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

overkillphil said:


> Here's mine. It's not an FSR, but a SPEC converted to 7 1/2" w/ a 5th element, 26" Halo SAS, and an '04 Monster. GNAR!


Why!?!?!?


----------



## bhamrider22 (Mar 6, 2005)

'04 big hit comp with jr.T and other upgrades


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Sick bikes guys. There are a lot of nice Big Hits here. 

Yeah the pedals are pretty grippy and they are big too so they have a good platform for my big feet.

Thanks for the compliments on my new bike too!


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Mine...Im Finally going to be able build up a new bighit mid-season...im so happy!


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*diggin' da biggies*

mine's still stock


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Amazing you don't get jacked with that, god bless the bronks


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

DHbiker said:


> Post your Big Hit:
> 
> Here is mine:
> Built up the bike and rebuilt the fork...
> ...


Sweet man, welcome to the gang! We ride sometime. I'm definately going to be at Attitash, I'll let you know. Now you know what they mean by 8 inches of plush travel, eh?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mine..........


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

.downhillfaster. said:


> what is your new build going to be jako? keeping the monster?


Dont think so. i recently got it working properly again and have re-fallin in love with it but i still would like a lighter front end..deff keeping the fork though...buying a newer bighit frame...8 inch travel via a DHX and a 7 inch 66rc in front. saint everything, same 2 ring setup i have now. hadley hubs, might get hayes el camino's, might settle for juicy 7's. I want new single track rims but might settle for MTX's and use my current rim set as back up...i was thinking of buying a used bighit and just strippin it for the frame and sellin extra parts. not a bad idea as they are going for dirt cheap right now...slight possibility ill get a demo 9 if i find a good deal...friend just got a complete D9 for $2400 off this site, so there's alot of possibility.


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine..........


i thought you rode an azonic....


----------



## cdub (Feb 27, 2005)

overkillphil said:


> Here's mine. It's not an FSR, but a SPEC converted to 7 1/2" w/ a 5th element, 26" Halo SAS, and an '04 Monster. GNAR!


why in the world would you do all that awesome stuff to such a, well so-so frame?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Master_Jako said:


> i thought you rode an azonic....


bike before the Azonic


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*Does this count?*

I have to put something here


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

Master_Jako said:


> Dont think so. i recently got it working properly again and have re-fallin in love with it but i still would like a lighter front end..deff keeping the fork though...buying a newer bighit frame...8 inch travel via a DHX and a 7 inch 66rc in front. saint everything, same 2 ring setup i have now. hadley hubs, might get hayes el camino's, might settle for juicy 7's. I want new single track rims but might settle for MTX's and use my current rim set as back up...i was thinking of buying a used bighit and just strippin it for the frame and sellin extra parts. not a bad idea as they are going for dirt cheap right now...slight possibility ill get a demo 9 if i find a good deal...friend just got a complete D9 for $2400 off this site, so there's alot of possibility.


MTX don't come in 24"


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

*Nothing fancy..*

Pretty much straight up stocker:  
03 Comp.

Azonic bar
Weyless Stem
Intense Lockon w/ flange
MRP Mini me
WTB laser V saddle (best investment ever)

*here*

Have a good one!


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

cdub said:


> why in the world would you do all that awesome stuff to such a, well so-so frame?


Because that stuff isn't awesome.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

TheSherpa said:


> Because that stuff isn't awesome.


 Will, shutup. 

I think its pretty badass. Not what I would have done but still pretty freakin awesome.


----------



## chodaboy (May 13, 2005)

mostly stock ,,, new wheelset/fork soon


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

chodaboy said:


> mostly stock ,,, new wheelset/fork soon


Mike ox sofa king big too.


----------



## RedDwarf (Mar 2, 2004)

*I don't know for sure . . .*

I had some questions about which way, but from the manual it looks to be correct . . . I remember a thread about Spec shipping/building them wrong and selling them that way and I did a search, but couldn't find it?

I think Red5 posted up the page from the manual in that old thread, and dang if I can't find it, do you know the real answer?


----------



## overkillphil (Mar 21, 2005)

cdub said:


> why in the world would you do all that awesome stuff to such a, well so-so frame?


Bought a SPEC cause it was cheap, started getting brave, caught the bug, outgrew equipment, went gnar, frame replacement last step. The head angle is pretty slack, but it's SWEET ripping down Bootleg Canyon, just DON'T GO SLOW. I call it "THE FLYING PIG"


----------



## dras (Nov 30, 2004)

I guess I'll ask this here as well. Can you run 26" F/R?


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

OneBlueJoker said:


> check your PM


I have a front 729 for sale 

Check the sig


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

dras said:


> I guess I'll ask this here as well. Can you run 26" F/R?


No....26 front, 24 rear...theres a company that makes a aftermarket seatstay that allows you to run a 26 in the rear..dont remember the link...


----------



## weird terry (Feb 17, 2005)

Here's my "01


----------



## KMfreeride (Dec 30, 2004)

mine, pritty much stock


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

*2003 Dh*

Here's mine, nothing fancy on it yet, but I am in the current process of changing everything out.

skate


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice bikes guys!


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

The big brother


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

"Post your BigHit", we're anti Demo, we don't need that stinkin' demo. BigHit pride.


----------



## finchy (Jan 21, 2004)

dude its not skate its SKEET

lmao "i know why i love this word so much... white people dont know what it means yet!"

gotta love dave chappelle


----------



## goridewrx (Mar 9, 2005)

*Took a while..*

Here she is sans decals.



I don't know why this ended up so dang big. I thought I smallified it.

Sorry.

Have a day!


----------



## BKRacer (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey I am selling my ani black big hit. Anyone want it? Comes with a Jr. T, Atom lab wheels, e-13 guide, XTR and Hayes. I'll post a picture of it soon. 1700 or best offer.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*nice big hits*

i will post a pic of mine when i get my 2005. just one paycheck away


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

OneBlueJoker , howd you bend your rim? your front wheel looks like it has a flat spot....


----------



## VooDoo13 (Jan 29, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> bike before the Azonic


Kinda looks like you're wearin a RG Flak Jacket too...I thought you went down on the Z-6? Haha...just givin you sh*t bro =)


----------



## markseelos805 (Oct 23, 2004)

*This might be a good time to ask...*

who has a mr dirt gizmo on their bighit with 24 and 26" wheels? I've got a question for them.


----------



## X-Vert² (Jan 20, 2005)

fine fine, i'll post mine !


----------



## konabiker (Jan 19, 2004)

markseelos805 said:


> who has a mr dirt gizmo on their bighit with 24 and 26" wheels? I've got a question for them.


I don't know anyone who uses a Mr. Dirt chainguide anymore, infact I thought they were out of business. ?Cual es la problema?


----------



## X-Vert² (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmmm...and i thought MTX rims didnt come in 24inch....Hmmmmmm... you better get that bighit dirty...when we gonna ride?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 14, 2004)

X-Vert² said:


>


How do those brakes treat you?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Sup X-Vert part deu!*

Sweet biggie!!! 

Wonder if X-Vert3 has a biggie too?


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

SBSfreerider said:


> OneBlueJoker , howd you bend your rim? your front wheel looks like it has a flat spot....


they both are bent the back isnt bent as bad but i dunno how the wheel is like that i thought they were undestructable ....im looking for wheels but im still saving up and im not really aloud to do any jumps or dh until august because of my shoulder surgery


----------



## Mr. Grimm (Jan 20, 2004)

*My Turn....*

Here is my 03.... You just can't go wrong with a Big Hit plus a Shiver!
Cheers Boys,
~Gary


----------



## Dave99 (Jul 5, 2004)

Here's mine - before I replaced the rear wheel with an Intense Mag 30. Hell yeah!

I hope dude who sold it to me doesn't mind that I lifted his pics.


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

Dave99 said:


> Here's mine - before I replaced the rear wheel with an Intense Mag 30. Hell yeah!
> 
> I hope dude who sold it to me doesn't mind that I lifted his pics.


nice bike...i love my big hit handles and performs alot better than my joker did


----------



## bikergeoff (May 3, 2004)

skate said:


> Here's mine, nothing fancy on it yet, but I am in the current process of changing everything out.
> 
> skate


your shock should be flipped so the resi faces the rear wheel, or else you may run into trouble.
I will post mine once it's painted


----------



## Dave99 (Jul 5, 2004)

OneBlueJoker said:


> nice bike...i love my big hit handles and performs alot better than my joker did


Thanks!

Since I'm in the company of such excellent Big Hit riders - can anybody confirm whether or not the E-13 SRS chainguide fits on the '03+ Big Hit DH frames?

I have another chain guide but it isn't the best fit and the high-friction roller mechanism loses its appeal as the roundness of the bashguard progressively deteriorates.

Dave.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

bikergeoff said:


> your shock should be flipped so the resi faces the rear wheel, or else you may run into trouble.
> I will post mine once it's painted


Not exactly sure what you mean by running into trouble. I haven't had any problems so far. What do you think could be bad about this setup. If anything it's set according to instructions from specialized.

Let me know if you had andy experiances or know something I don't.

Skate


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

skate said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean by running into trouble. I haven't had any problems so far. What do you think could be bad about this setup. If anything it's set according to instructions from specialized.
> 
> Let me know if you had andy experiances or know something I don't.
> 
> Skate


 I think he's confused.

On the newer BH's with swingers, the resi is longer and running it like that in some config's can cause issues. However with the RC it's not a prob, I've been running mine like this for years and no issues.

BTW nice bike, although I think your monster is setup wrong. Is your bottom crown above the line? If so I would suggest moving it down so that it's even, otherwise your putting undo stress on the thinner part of the stanctions.


----------



## hughairboy188c (Mar 16, 2005)

*o ya*

cheak out this suckka


----------



## hughairboy188c (Mar 16, 2005)

thats what im talkin about


----------



## Trumbullfreeride (Mar 2, 2005)

sweet bike derek


----------



## Swift Rider (Feb 7, 2005)

Old pic.


----------



## skate (Feb 19, 2004)

red5 said:


> I think he's confused.
> 
> On the newer BH's with swingers, the resi is longer and running it like that in some config's can cause issues. However with the RC it's not a prob, I've been running mine like this for years and no issues.
> 
> BTW nice bike, although I think your monster is setup wrong. Is your bottom crown above the line? If so I would suggest moving it down so that it's even, otherwise your putting undo stress on the thinner part of the stanctions.


I took a closer look at the bike but I am not sure which line your talking about.
To me everything seems to be good, but let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary.

Skate


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

skate said:


> I took a closer look at the bike but I am not sure which line your talking about.
> To me everything seems to be good, but let me know if you see anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Skate


 On the Monster's stanction there is a small ridge. If you follow the stanction up from the seals, approx 190mm up, you'll notice it. At that point the stanctions dip in and get thinner till it reachs the upper section that is also raised. Basically both crowns shuld be in those areas and not on the thinner sections. The lower crown should sit just below the line.

Heres a little illustration to hopefully help you understand.


----------



## no_1_hit_man (Jun 6, 2005)

*nice*



overkillphil said:


> Here's mine. It's not an FSR, but a SPEC converted to 7 1/2" w/ a 5th element, 26" Halo SAS, and an '04 Monster. GNAR!


 looks cool my buddies put a monster t on his spec but we havent gone riding . hows it ride?


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

whitebassbenny said:


> whats a stock big hit weight ???? and can you get a frame ?


 Frame: 10.5 lbs w/shock
Stock builds from Spec: average about 40-42 lbs

You used too until the Demo replaced it as the premiere bike to have, now they are complete builds only. Want a frame only, try Ebay.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

hughairboy188c said:


> thats what im talkin about


man, thats a mountain hucker kind of bike, no exeptions


----------



## preppie (Jan 14, 2005)

Large Bighit 2002 with 8.9" travel
Biglink with Fox Rc (soon a 5th)
Betd seatstay 26" rearwheel
Super-T 2004
Hayes brakes, Mavic Ex721, blabla


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

That is one awesome BigHit!


----------



## DesertRagged (Jun 24, 2005)

My Notorious BIGhit
BETD seatstay, singletrack 26's, boxxer, e.thirteen, maxxis
this bike is so much fun


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

this is my frame, help me build it up cheap, what cranks should i get and what stem/handle bars will fit on the junior t i am going to get


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

free rider said:


> this is my frame, help me build it up cheap, what cranks should i get and what stem/handle bars will fit on the junior t i am going to get


Doesn;t the Junior T include an intergrated stem?


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

im buying it off pinkbike, its an 04 i think for 200 and i didnt see an intergrated stem, but ill check


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Nice sunny day today. I can't ride right now so I decided to get a few pictures of my bike. If you also have a bighit post some pictures!











2003 Big Hit Expert
2002 Marzocchi Shiver DC :smile: 
AVY DHS Rer Shock with a Ti Spring :grin: 
Single Track Rims
BMW Shinburger Pedals :grin: 
2 Year Old Nokian Gazzaloddi 2.6 Front tire... and it is still going good.
High Roller Rear Tire
Yeti Lock-on grips
3 going on 4 year old Shimano Drivetrain :shock: (Don't worry I have SRAM x.9 stuff in the box and ready to be put on!)
Specialized BigArm Cranks
ProTaper Bars
Some old seat with electrical tape to hold it all together... 

Sweet. :lol:


----------



## dhchef (Mar 20, 2006)

for sale $1700


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My 05' Bighit:



















Its first big drop/gap: 









My first race:


----------



## DamoNNomaD (Apr 7, 2006)

*Here's one...*

BigHit FSR


----------



## ANdRewLIu6294 (Sep 16, 2005)

hughairboy188c said:


> cheak out this suckka


i know this is an old post but...

...did he ever shear off the headtube on the Hardrock? it is DEFINITELY not made to take DC forks.


----------



## jonnyp (Sep 1, 2005)

I guess I'll post my '05 spec grom. all stock expect for the '06 jr T.








sorry, my room was a mess when I took the pic


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*New to me at least.....*

:band: 2001 with biglink....
05 junior-t
rear juicy 9
arrow dhx rear
321 front
swinger 4 way

All in all i'm absolutely in love with the 24 inch rear wheel. I've heard a lot of things over time about it being bad and both good. But i have got to say I can climb like a mountain goat on this thing despite weight.

Defintiely 24 inches of love....:thumbsup: 









Peace,
John:cornut:


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

My wifes 05 Big Hit


----------



## Pupp4_Kick3R (Jul 2, 2005)

Here's my 05. I still need forks for her other than that, I love her cuz she's mine.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dhchef said:


> for sale $1700


Jhon. your selling your big-hit? what are you geting then?


----------



## dhchef (Mar 20, 2006)

Can any other person tell me how to post a pic on here


----------



## dhchef (Mar 20, 2006)

madtownfreerider said:


> Jhon. your selling your big-hit? what are you geting then?


 Taylor, i don't know yet. I haven't got any soild offers yet and i have put to much in it to just let it go, so i may just put it back to more of a freeride rig vs pure DH. If I buy something else I will have you hook me up though!!!
John:madman:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dhchef said:


> Can any other person tell me how to post a pic on here


when you post a reply move down a bit to where it says additional options and look for attach files.


----------



## dhchef (Mar 20, 2006)

madtownfreerider said:


> when you post a reply move down a bit to where it says additional options and look for attach files.


Thanks bro, are you going to the meeting tonight


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

where is the meeting? I did not even get an e-mail.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

*under construction*

i need this bearings...

im ordering from ebay thanks Luky13!

as you can see in the pics this bike has been collecting dust since december 2004, but i took pics on jan 2005

....










....










---


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

mtymxdh said:


> i need this bearings...
> 
> im ordering from ebay thanks Luky13!
> 
> ...


Nice bike. Is it getting the 40 or the 66?


----------



## dhchef (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah HAAAA


----------



## BhaktiCo (May 12, 2006)

I r0xx0r you all!  j/k
I'm pretty stoked with the new geo... sits a little more like a demo... now flame away! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hot Butter Topping (May 5, 2005)

I love that white bighit, looks really good even if there's some fashion faux pas like mismatched rims and warning stickers on the fork. 

I had my big bike purchase narrowed to two bikes, the Iron Horse 7Point3 and the BigHit2 (though I like the BigHit3's white better) and ended up with the Iron Horse because I got a bargain on it for the same price as the BigHit3 but with a 66RC2X.



Looks dope.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

BhaktiCo said:


> I r0xx0r you all!  j/k
> I'm pretty stoked with the new geo... sits a little more like a demo... now flame away! :thumbsup:
> View attachment 167151
> 
> View attachment 167152


Thats because you are running the tallest single crown know to man...  Sweet bike


----------



## J-mizzle (Feb 4, 2004)

*damn.....*

That new big hit is dead sexy...................

Congrats,
John


----------



## MM_Freak (Feb 28, 2006)

My 03 Big Hit DH. I've got a Shiver coming in for it soon. Should be Sweet!


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

here is my 05'


----------



## Dnovick104 (Aug 27, 2005)

a sh!t load of you big-hit riders ride sith shivers... i always wanted one... how do u guys like them...?
anyone know where i can get one?


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry for the crappy pic quality

My 05 bought this past february left over, can I just say I got one hell of a deal!









I was going to post a thread on this but I'll go on here.

Damn the man who gave me a tab at the bike shop! I said from the moment I got on this bike that I was going to replace the manipoo when it died. I never imagined it would take a crap in 4 rides. Damn thing spewed all the oil in the right leg and stopped moving altogether. Now I have one of these on the way, and I'll be working saturdays for the next year to pay for it.

66 lite ETA









The Kingpin is going on the chopping block once back from warranty. Anyone want a barely ridden peice of crap?


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

I love mine


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

here is mine. still semi stock.


----------



## smittyflip (Sep 23, 2005)

my '05 big hit
opps pics didnt work i will try again tomarrow


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

smittyflip said:


> my '05 big hit


oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god

that is a hot bighit, the nicest one here that ive seen.

id never think that id see that type of shiver work on a bike but that is hot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mesomorph rider (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow Awesome bikes everyone! DHbiker, it appears that your bike has inverted(upside down) forks. Why are these bikes built the way they are, especially the wheel combo? sorry for he newm ?'s.


----------



## FISHLEG (Jan 14, 2004)

Whoa, I'm coming in late here. 

Don't make fun of my wittle chainguide!


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Mesomorph rider said:


> Wow Awesome bikes everyone! DHbiker, it appears that your bike has inverted(upside down) forks. Why are these bikes built the way they are, especially the wheel combo? sorry for he newm ?'s.


Thanks. Yes it does have an inverted fork, a 2002 Marzocchi Shiver DC. The bikes are built this way to go downhill, and not really up. The 24" rear tire is the only one that will work on the back of a Bighit that is pre 2006 unless you go abouts upgrading the rear chainstays etc. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mesomorph rider (Jun 20, 2006)

That's awesome, DHbiker. How much do these go for, used? I've always liked Specialized. My other 3 bikes have seen better days(bent rims, bent frame, brakes wasted, etc)


----------



## DHbiker (Apr 23, 2004)

Mesomorph rider said:


> That's awesome, DHbiker. How much do these go for, used? I've always liked Specialized. My other 3 bikes have seen better days(bent rims, bent frame, brakes wasted, etc)


You could most likely get one like mine for under $2,000 used. Check out all the buy and sell sections on forums such as www.ridemonkey.com/forums


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Roll on foot getting better!*

Here's my Bighit... and yes it's a shame no action shot from me! One day if the doc will let me :madman:


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Clean rig!*



markw1970 said:


> Here's my Bighit... and yes it's a shame no action shot from me! One day if the doc will let me :madman:
> 
> View attachment 341063
> 
> ...


I have the same 03 Expert w/888R. Assuming you are going to cut the post?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

kntr said:


> Thats because you are running the tallest single crown know to man... Sweet bike


Naw, they used to make a 200mm travis single.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Updated...*



X-Vert said:


> mine's still stock


:thumbsup:


----------



## markw1970 (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah certainly will... just can't ride at the mo - so haven't decided yet how much to chop off! (could end up like a wonky table lol)


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

I am sorry for this maybe stupid question ,but who makes AVY DHS Rear Shocks , I saw these shocks many times. How are they compare to Marzocchi ROCO WC or Fox DHX5 coil. You guys have sweeeeeet bikes!! Rob


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

dam where are all the new big hits i will get my 06 up once my totem gets here and on the bike


----------



## RideFaster (Dec 18, 2004)

robicycle said:


> I am sorry for this maybe stupid question ,but who makes AVY DHS Rear Shocks , I saw these shocks many times. How are they compare to Marzocchi ROCO WC or Fox DHX5 coil. You guys have sweeeeeet bikes!! Rob


http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/
$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Gretar (Nov 15, 2006)

my old big hit! Sold it about a year ago


----------

